# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  mold on log hide

## Ashleedm

hey guys I was wondering, do yall know how to get mold off a log hide? Should I just get a ceramic or plastic hide for my ball python? Its moldy from the eco earth I put in there with the humidity.

----------


## DawnTreading

I don't know if this is the "preferred" method, but when I got mold on my snake's hide from the humidity, I used a bit of bleach.  Luckily, it was just a small amount of mold, so I just put a bit of bleach onto a q-tip and rubbed it on the moldy spots, then left it out in the sun to bake.  All the mold died, and my snake is fine.  If you have  a lot of mold, though, I wouldn't suggest this, because too much bleach is very very bad (obviously)

----------


## mr. s

Ya, I think even vinegar might work, or bake it in the oven at a low temp. You could also pour boiling water on it? Would that kill the mold?
Nothing should be humid enough in your enclosure to make mold like that......
Do you know what your humidity is at?

----------


## singingtothewheat

This happens when you don't have enough air circulation.  It's a tricky tricky balance between humidity and circulation because the circulation can rob the humidity.  I had this same problem in my vision cages because I tapped off to much of the venting.  Now I'm struggling to keep my humidity's up.   If you have stuff tapped up you have to open up something for more circulation.  As for getting rid of the mold you have.

Heat and light are the key.  Bake them for awhile maybe.

----------


## BPelizabeth

My honest opinion would be get rid of the wood.  It is a a bacteria nightmare.  sorry ....again......just my opinion

----------


## kc261

If it is one of those half-log hides, your BP would probably be happier with something that makes it feel more secure anyway.

If you really want to keep it, I'd soak it in a bleach solution, then rinse thoroughly and soak in pure water to get the bleach back out.  Then put it in the sun until it is thoroughly dry.  You should do this periodically, mold or no mold, to be sure germs aren't building up in the wood.

You also need to fix your husbandry to find that delicate balance SingingtotheWheat mentioned.  You don't want mold growing in your enclosure!  Keep tweaking until you get it right.

----------


## Oroborous

I would get rid of the log and make or buy yourself a new hide. I like the ceramic caves, they are secure and easy to clean. Also I use plastic tubs as hides and just cut an entrance hole. And I'd get rid of the eco earth and use aspen. But that's just me.

----------


## jben

> My honest opinion would be get rid of the wood.  It is a a bacteria nightmare.  sorry ....again......just my opinion


x2

----------


## mr. s

> My honest opinion would be get rid of the wood.  It is a a bacteria nightmare.  sorry ....again......just my opinion


This is true, and if you keep 10 snakes, then it is going to be tough. If you keep one snake, or a few, it will just take thorough, regular cleaning to keep it safe for your snake.

----------


## Ashleedm

thanks guys! I knew when I bought the hide this would happen, but it is because my humidity is to high. I love eco earth but I buy the compressed stuff and there fore its wet, I keep telling my boyfriend to quit spraying the cage because im letting the eco earth dry out! but also there are not enough holes in her tub, I just bought a big plastic tub with locking lids so the humidity is easy to control...but obviously also easy to go to high! I used to own 4 snakes, but had to let them go due to un-expected things in life so I have had a hole in my heart, so I went and bought me a new baby ball python and I have to get back in the swing of things!

again thank you guys!

----------


## BPelizabeth

If you are using tubs you can make holes in it to vent to keep your humidity to about 60%.  Also I just switched to tubs and I am using papertowels.  Another thing you can use is newspapers.  Cheap...easy to clean.  I have to agree with the other poster...I love the ceramic hides...they are really easy to clean but the more snakes you get....the more expensive it is.  You can get cheap hides at the dollar store.  I even once used the top to a pitcher....it already had the hole in it.  Worked perfect for the first 2-3 months.  

I know what you mean about our significant others spraying everything down.  When we had the tanks I had to hid the spray bottle from the hubby as he was spraying it down all the time.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Then he started spray it in the house to get the humidity up in the house....ugh... :ROFL:

----------

